# Bedroom TV



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

after much arguing with the wife, I agreed to purchase bedroom furniture if we could get another tv to use in the bedroom, I am looking for 42" plasma/lcd...viewing distance will be about 15 feet so I wouldn't have any problem going 720p if the price is that much better...

the last tv I bought was a 61" jvc 720p rear projection (that I am currently using in the bedroom)

any suggestions?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

At that distance and size a 720p display will do just fine, are you going LCD, Plasma or DLP? each has its pros and cons. The DLP will be about twice as deep as an LCD or Plasma. Plasma get hot and are fairly heavy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

I thought about one of those 46" dlp's that samsung makes, but I can't seem to find them anywhere, my next choice was probably a panasonic viera 42" (model # escapes me at the moment) they have them on sale at CC for 799...

depth not a problem because the set will be in a giant armoire (that the wife is making me buy)


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

I purchased a 42" panasonic px80u (I think that is the 720p model #)...I have it hooked up to a dish 722 reciever..after watching my 61" it is a little smaller than I am used to, but quite nice none the less and at 799 (locally, I made BB match price and come down $200) hard to beat

I am impressed...everything looks good, even the sd material...I would highly recommend this set for anyone that sits further than 6' from their tv...I was working at a hometheater store when plasmas first started to come out about 6 years ago...I always wondered why people were paying so much for the things.....the new ones don't dissapoint..I have always been "anti-plasma" but after watching this set for several hours..my only regret is that the 50" won't fit in the armoire 

black levels were quite good
color was good (with some minor adjustments)
very solidly built


----------

